# Amici 20: finalisti e data della finale. Video canzoni.



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2021)

Siamo alla fine del viaggio per i talenti di *Amici di Maria De Filippi*, giunto alla *ventesima edizione*.

In finale ci sono i cantanti *Sangiovanni, Aka7even, Deddy *ed i ballerini *Giulia *ed *Alessandro*.

La finale andrà in onda in diretta, su Canale 5, *sabato 15 maggio* in prima serata.

Nei post successivi i video di alcuni degli inediti dei cantanti e le esibizioni dei ballerini finalisti.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2021)

[video=youtube;3yS7C2Fhx1Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yS7C2Fhx1Q[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2021)

[video=youtube;SlBHR9JaNGY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlBHR9JaNGY[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2021)

[video=youtube;-OyNGEskHCY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OyNGEskHCY[/video]


----------



## wildfrank (9 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2331172 ha scritto:


> Siamo alla fine del viaggio per i talenti di *Amici di Maria De Filippi*, giunto alla *ventesima edizione*.
> 
> In finale ci sono i cantanti *Sangiovanni, Aka7even, Deddy *ed i ballerini *Giulia *ed *Alessandro*.
> 
> ...



Alessandro è bravo, ma nell'ambito di una certa logica di marketing, faranno vincere un cantante.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2021)

[video=youtube;vky9CPJz0rs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vky9CPJz0rs[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2021)

[video=youtube;RONYvSYpz7U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RONYvSYpz7U[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2021)

[video=youtube;XDJPUfJL-Uw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDJPUfJL-Uw[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2021)

[video=youtube;CgvJVap1cJA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgvJVap1cJA[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2021)

wildfrank;2331178 ha scritto:


> Alessandro è bravo, ma nell'ambito di una certa logica di marketing, faranno vincere un cantante.


Non è detto, nel 2017 vinse un ballerino. Il livello dei cantanti quest'anno è veramente ultra-scarso. 

C'è questo Sangiovanni, FINALISTA, che canta: "_mi fai tornare bimbo come quando mamma mi dava il bacino prima di andare a letto_".


----------



## wildfrank (9 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2331201 ha scritto:


> Non è detto, nel 2017 vinse un ballerino. Il livello dei cantanti quest'anno è veramente ultra-scarso.
> 
> C'è questo Sangiovanni, FINALISTA, che canta: "_mi fai tornare bimbo come quando mamma mi dava il bacino prima di andare a letto_".



Però lo apprezzano, dài....


----------



## fabri47 (10 Maggio 2021)

*Sangiovanni fa una versione arcobaleno di "Felicità" di Al Bano.*
[video=youtube;Q-poSoOOQgo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-poSoOOQgo[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2021)

Parte tra poco!


----------



## fabri47 (16 Maggio 2021)

*Vince la ballerina Giulia, secondo Sangiovanni (che ha ricevuto un premio per essere primo nella categoria dei cantanti).*


----------

